# Searching for 50 mm full coverage fenders



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have 29er 41mm tires on one bike. These tires work well for mixed surface commutes. I need fenders. Most 700c fenders are too narrow for these tires. Most 29er fenders are much wider than I need (65 mm). 50 to 55 mm would be perfect. So far I've found only one from Civia (the Calhoun fenders) which are back ordered. 

Does anybody know of another? If not ill just buy the 65 mm ones and accept having excess coverage.

Thanks


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Found 'em. SKS Longboard P50. 

SKS/ESGE LongBoard Silver Fenders - P50


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Or...

VO Zeppelin 52mm Fenders 700c - Fenders - Accessories


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Velo Orange has a ton of classy fender options:

Fenders - Accessories


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

another option.

Honjo 700c 51mm H-50 Round fenders


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I have two sets of the SKS fenders. The older set has been on a commuting and touring bike since 2009 for thousands of miles, including dirt roads and trails. I have not had to ever tighten or adjust them iirc. Great fenders. You may need to trim the adjuster bars when you install them. I usually use 38 tires with them.

Below is a photo of a newer set. The tire is a 38/40 Schwalbe tire (it has two different sizes written on it). The front has a mud flap and sometimes my foot hits it when I turn the wheel at slow speeds. It has a reflector on the back and reflective stripes.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

They seem pretty good. I got the front fender on without any issues. They're a little more tedious to install than other fenders, but they're solid once on there. I need a different set of spacers to get the rack and fenders on the back (disc brakes). I ordered some tubus spacers to make it work. Will need to use some spacers for the attachment at the chainstay bridge too, in order to give clearance for my FD. But I'm pretty sure it'll work.

The Honjo fenders are pretty but way to pricey for my purposes. I thought about the Velo-Orange fenders, but this is meant to be a plain-jane commuter bike that is designed to attract as little attention from potential thieves as possible (f*ckers stole my Gunnar Crosshairs a couple years ago).

Speaking of Velo-Orange...I'm eyeing that new Camargue frame for a winter project. 

The Velo ORANGE Blog: Camargue Frames Built Up


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

You can't go wrong with the SKS Longboards. If you you have disc brakes and you don't want to deal with/don't have spacers for the installation, all it takes is either a vice or a couple of adjustable wrenches to get everything to work around the disc calipers. If you can get the bends at a sharp enough angle, it can actually look pretty decent imo. 

I would also recommend using some thread locker - I ended up losing a front bolt from all the road vibration, which had one of the front mounts mercilessly clanging against the fork for 5 miles as I gingerly pedaled home. Of course this was after I swapped out most of the steel bolts to aluminum.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

beeristasty said:


> You can't go wrong with the SKS Longboards. If you you have disc brakes and you don't want to deal with/don't have spacers for the installation, all it takes is either a vice or a couple of adjustable wrenches to get everything to work around the disc calipers. If you can get the bends at a sharp enough angle, it can actually look pretty decent imo.
> 
> I would also recommend using some thread locker - I ended up losing a front bolt from all the road vibration, which had one of the front mounts mercilessly clanging against the fork for 5 miles as I gingerly pedaled home. Of course this was after I swapped out most of the steel bolts to aluminum.



Is that a Marin? I ask because I just bought one and that looks like the "locking" skewer the provide.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope, just a nashbar cross frame with xheap bolt on skewers.


----------

